# concept cc 2002



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

anyone know if this amp is any good or how much it's worth used.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

neverheard of it...


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

me neither


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

i personally haven't heard of that particular amp, but one of my friends had a concept amp, didn't think too much of it.


----------



## clintons-finest (Mar 18, 2005)

i have a concept cc-1200a and it works damn fine bought it for 150


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

a dude left one at my shop wondering how much he could get for it.


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

I'd recommend Concept as long as you don't mind stuff blowing up. My $800 CC-2400D blew while it was paused. Yes, that's right; paused.


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

so how much do you think the amp should be sold for?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Aug 16 2005, 07:55 PM~3638146
> *so how much do you think the amp should be sold for?
> *


It should be sold to me for free and YOU pay the shipping...

Oh, and throw twenty bucks in the box with it, so I can at least say I got something out of the deal...


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 16 2005, 06:12 PM~3638294
> *It should be sold to me for free and YOU pay the shipping...
> 
> Oh, and throw twenty bucks in the box with it, so I can at least say I got something out of the deal...
> ...


lol so it's a peice of shit huh


----------



## clintons-finest (Mar 18, 2005)

no its not a peice of shit how many watts i have 1200 i payed 150 and you payed 800 for a 2400 watt amp and ble on pause my friend has that same amp bought for 228 fool


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clintons-finest_@Aug 26 2005, 09:08 PM~3700007
> *no its not a peice of shit how many watts i have 1200 i payed 150 and you payed 800 for a 2400 watt amp and ble on pause my friend has that same amp bought for 228 fool
> *


WTF did you just attempt to say?


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clintons-finest_@Aug 26 2005, 09:08 PM~3700007
> *ningún su no un peice de la mierda cuántos vatios tengo 1200 yo payed 150 y le payed 800 para los 2400 vatios amperio y el ble encendido se detiene brevemente mi amigo tiene que el mismo amperio comprado para el tonto 228
> *


 :uh:


----------

